# Очень болит поясница, ничего не помогает. Подскажите, пожалуйста



## ktc (19 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте. Мне 33 года. До 30-и ничего не беспокоило. Спортом не занимался, таскал мешки, курил. Когда все это бросил, поправился до 110 кг. Начал бегать, вес стал 95 кг. Потом пошел в тренажерный зал. Сразу начала беспокоить шея, потом поясница. Обследовался, нестабильность дисков и остеохондроз шейного отдела и в пояснице остеохондроз, ретролистез L5 и нестабильность L5-S1. С шеей делал Лфк на укрепление мышц. Подтягиваюсь на турнике, дискомфорт бывает, но редко. Раньше перекашивало сильно. Уже забываю, только хруст. А вот с поясницей, боль не проходит уже 3 года. Тренажерный и бег сразу забросил. В больнице сказали делать ЛФК на укрепление мышц (лодочка, одновременное поднятие ног и т.д. по 3-5 сек). Делаю стабильно, боли не проходят. Начал делать упражнения Бубновского (на животе ноги вверх, отжимания и на пресс).Позанимаюсь вроде ничего, на след . день или через час опять. В бассейн хожу, после плавания тоже болит, не могу шнурки завязать. Турник такой же эффект, отдает в поясницу. Уже руки опускаются( Шея же прошла, что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2016)

Что делать?
Показать снимки и анализы.


----------



## La murr (20 Мар 2016)

*ktc*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## ktc (20 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что делать?
> Показать снимки и анализы.



  



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что делать?
> Показать снимки и анализы.


Анализы не сдавал. В след.субботу записался на мрт поясницы


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Мар 2016)

Обратитесь за медицинской помощью к врачу мануальной терапии.


----------



## ktc (20 Мар 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Обратитесь за медицинской помощью к врачу мануальной терапии.


Я уже был один раз. Не помогло. Вчера нашел ваш комплекс (велосипед, подъем таза, пресс и т.д.) сегодня начал делать. У меня еще работа за компьютером. Шея болела сильно в свое время, укрепил же ее. Поэтому и в поясницу верю, что пройдет. Только нужно знать, что можно

Снимки делал прошлым летом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2016)

> ....Мне 33 года. До 30-и ничего не беспокоило...


Стандартное время начала.



> ...Спортом не занимался, таскал мешки, курил. Когда все это бросил, поправился до 110 кг. Начал бегать, вес стал 95 кг. Потом пошел в тренажерный зал. Сразу начала беспокоить шея, потом поясница....


Стандартное развитие.



> ....Обследовался, нестабильность дисков и остеохондроз шейного отдела и в пояснице остеохондроз, ретролистез L5 и нестабильность L5-S1....


Может чуть больше стандарта, но хотелось бы посмотреть все снимки в т.ч. и функциональные.



> ...С шеей делал Лфк на укрепление мышц. Подтягиваюсь на турнике, дискомфорт бывает, но редко. Раньше перекашивало сильно. Уже забываю, только хруст...


То есть научились жить с проблемой и главное подвижность в пораженном сегменте минимизирована.
Хруст скорее положительный признак, признак подвижности в оставшихся "здоровых" сегментах. Будет там подвижность, боли будут минимальными.



> ...А вот с поясницей, боль не проходит уже 3 года. Тренажерный и бег сразу забросил. В больнице сказали делать ЛФК на укрепление мышц (лодочка, одновременное поднятие ног и т.д. по 3-5 сек). Делаю стабильно, боли не проходят. Начал делать упражнения Бубновского (на животе ноги вверх, отжимания и на пресс).Позанимаюсь вроде ничего, на след . день или через час опять. В бассейн хожу, после плавания тоже болит, не могу шнурки завязать. Турник такой же эффект, отдает в поясницу. Уже руки опускаются( Шея же прошла, что делать?...


А вот тут наоборот.
Даже по описанию видно что нагрузки не формировали защите пораженного сегмента, а наоборот "расшевеливали" пораженный сегмент, что подтверждает боль в момент и после занятий.
В большинстве случает организм так устроен, что и при неправильной зарядке он берет нужное, но либо совсем уж перестарались, либо из-за сколиоза он никак не может скомпенсироваться. Может и не надо было заниматься, но сейчас только гадать.
Если в анализах нет признаков хронического воспаления, то причина спондилоартроз.
Если спондилоартроз, то самый простой способ решения проблемы-операция, либо по фиксации либо по денервации.
Более сложно как-то способствовать минимизации подвижности в пораженном сегменте и устранения местного (не общего) воспаления.
Как то, это:
- и правильное поведение
- и правильная гимнастика
- и правильная мануальная терапия
- и правильное воздействие по устранению "местного воспаления" (физиотерапия, УВТ!, блокады)


----------



## ktc (21 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стандартное время начала.
> 
> 
> Стандартное развитие.
> ...


Спасибо за ответ. У меня вопросы:
1.О каких анализах вы говорите?Мрт нужно делать? Снимков др. нет.
2.Можно мне ходить в бассейн, турник и продолжать ли делать ЛФК?

И у меня еще плоскостопие 3 степени на левой ноге и второй на правой


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2016)

1. Анализ крови общий. СОЭ. СРБ. И пожалуй мочевая кислота.
2. Если нет других снимков, то нельзя говорить о нестабильности.
3. Надо разбираться, видимо что-то делаете не так. ЛФК, какое?
4. и сколиоз. Стельки обязательно, хорошо бы и ЛФК для стоп, если будете делать.


----------



## ktc (21 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Анализ крови общий. СОЭ. СРБ. И пожалуй мочевая кислота.
> 2. Если нет других снимков, то нельзя говорить о нестабильности.
> 3. Надо разбираться, видимо что-то делаете не так. ЛФК, какое?
> 4. и сколиоз. Стельки обязательно, хорошо бы и ЛФК для стоп, если будете делать.


Спасибо!
1.Cтельки ношу. Для стоп не делаю (можно подниматься на ступеньке на носки?)
https://yadi.sk/i/90r-atMchqVRn

Открывается у вас ссылка на мое лфк?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2016)

После гимнастики боли нет?


----------



## ktc (21 Мар 2016)

В принципе нет.

Я не делаю только гимнастику. Еще делаю упражнения Бубновского. Отжимания с коленей и так. Пресс - ноги согнуты в коленях, голова прижата к груди, руки вверх отрываю плечи. И на животе одновременное поднятие ног по 20 раз три подхода. Подъем таза вверх тоже по 20 раз 3-4 подхода. Подскажите, что из этого можно делать?


----------



## ktc (22 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> После гимнастики боли нет?


Бывает во время, потом проходит. Она практически всегда болит


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Мар 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> В след.субботу записался на мрт поясницы


И шею тоже надо делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> Бывает во время, потом проходит. Она практически всегда болит


Значит неправильно что-то.


----------



## ktc (22 Мар 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И шею тоже надо делать.


Cпасибо, за ответ. Записался и на шею. Может тогда и грудной отдел сделать? 
Были боли в районе лопаток один раз, начал подтягиваться на турнике. Боли прошли от шеи и до поясницы, только хрустит, когда поворачиваюсь, прогибаюсь и т.д.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит неправильно что-то.


Спасибо, за ответы. Но в целом эта гимнастика приемлема в моем случае?
И сколько ее нужно делать (раз в день, два раза, сколько кругов и т.д.????) Мне сказали, чем больше тем лучше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2016)

Гимнастика вроде да.
Но у Вас же ещё и тренировка.
Если 1 раз в день, то уже хорошо.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Мар 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> Может тогда и грудной отдел сделать?


Нет необходимости. Боли в грудном отделе Вам легко разъяснит любой массажист.


----------



## ktc (23 Мар 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Нет необходимости. Боли в грудном отделе Вам легко разъяснит любой массажист.


Я как делаю мрт, могу показать вам результаты? Сможете рекомендовать что-то?


----------



## ssv (24 Мар 2016)

Автор,  а курите, выпиваете часто? Понимаю, что дурацкий вопрос. Но как посмотреть. Вес большой. Такой мешок носить, что хочешь заболит.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> легко разъяснит любой массажист.


Прямо как в церкви


----------



## ktc (25 Мар 2016)

ssv написал(а):


> Автор,  а курите, выпиваете часто? Понимаю, что дурацкий вопрос. Но как посмотреть. Вес большой. Такой мешок носить, что хочешь заболит.
> 
> Прямо как в церкви


Не курю уже 3 года, как бросил так и начала болеть)Выпиваю редко.


----------



## ssv (25 Мар 2016)

Тут такое дело, что понимать под "позанимаюсь - вроде ничего, а на следующий день опять".
Здоровье ведь не данность. Заниматься нужно на регулярной основе. Правильно подобрать СВОИ упражнения и делать их всю жизнь. Понятен испуг многих, когда жили себе не тужили, ничего не болело, а теперь вдруг заболело. И многое непонятно. На старичка иного посмотришь, что же он такой скрюченный? И мысль не придет, и не представишь себя на его месте. А это и есть, ход вещей, старение.
И притормозить его может лишь другой взгляд на жизнь, на себя и свое здоровье.
Одному одно помогает, а мне другое. В этом смысле собственное тело, как лаборатория. В котором ты единственный и призванный помочь сам себе лаборант.

PS. А потом, когда "СВОИ" упражнения станут казаться легкими, можно озадачиться и другими нагрузками, которые и дают "запас прочности". Тогда накапливается опыт, растет выносливость, исключаются травмы.
А то бегут к докторам когда уже... "Доктор, у меня ЭТО. Доктор "стабилизирует", "компенсирует"... Идут домой, к прежнему образу жизни "ну всё, снова здоров", а через недельку-месяц - опять всё на "круги своя". Проблема-то никуда не ушла. Так и "лечатся" потом долго и нудно, ходя по одному и тому же кругу.


----------



## ktc (26 Мар 2016)

ssv написал(а):


> Тут такое дело, что понимать под "позанимаюсь - вроде ничего, а на следующий день опять".
> Здоровье ведь не данность. Заниматься нужно на регулярной основе. Правильно подобрать СВОИ упражнения и делать их всю жизнь. Понятен испуг многих, когда жили себе не тужили, ничего не болело, а теперь вдруг заболело. И многое непонятно. На старичка иного посмотришь, что же он такой скрюченный? И мысль не придет, и не представишь себя на его месте. А это и есть, ход вещей, старение.
> И притормозить его может лишь другой взгляд на жизнь, на себя и свое здоровье.
> Одному одно помогает, а мне другое. В этом смысле собственное тело, как лаборатория. В котором ты единственный и призванный помочь сам себе лаборант.
> ...



Я занимаюсь регулярно, через день стабильно. Когда только скручивало бросал.


----------



## ssv (26 Мар 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> Я занимаюсь регулярно, через день стабильно. Когда только скручивало бросал.


Значит, что-то не так, как уже доктор Ступин писал. Не должно скручивать, наоборот должно быть. Осевые нагрузки пока рано. Удерживать ноги 3-5 секунд мало. Нужно удерживать дольше, около 20 секунд, в несколько подходов. То же самое и "лодочка". Сколько по времени идет тренировка? Прошибает ли пот? Имеет ли место ходьба, сколько километров?


----------



## ktc (27 Мар 2016)

Сильно беспокоит поясница. Сделал мрт. Снимки прикрепляю.


----------



## dr.dreval (27 Мар 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> Сильно беспокоит поясница. Сделал мрт. Снимки прикрепляю.


Ваша боль носит дискогенный характер (из-за проблем в межпозвонковом диске L4-L5). В дополнение к консервативному лечению можно выполнить нуклеопластику.


----------



## ktc (28 Мар 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 81640 Посмотреть вложение 81641 Посмотреть вложение 81642
> 
> 
> Анализы не сдавал. В след.субботу записался на мрт поясницы



На этом снимке написано R. На остальных ничего не написано


----------

